# Second attempt to hitckhike ... worked



## Anagor (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi!
Just wanna tell you my second attempt to hitchhike from the place I tried the weekend before worked. I waited for about an hour (which is not long I think considering it was a Saturday and a holiday here in this part of Germany and the spot isn't so great for hitching). A guy coming from the McDonald's waved me to his car. He said he hasn't picked up someone for years but hitched in the past, too. And that he was about to drive into the town of Cologne which was perfect since my destination was the central train station. Had a very nice ride in a quite new BMW, smoking was allowed and we had a nice conversation about cars, his vacation in Alaska a few years ago and my trip to UK. In the end he spend some time looking for a bus stop for me to get to the central station without walking too much. So my first hitchhiking experience was great!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 5, 2014)

Fuck yeah man, Glad to hear it!


----------



## Tude (Nov 5, 2014)

Yay for a great ride!


----------



## Kal (Nov 5, 2014)

Cool. Keep traveling and I hope you get some more rides.


----------



## Dmac (Nov 5, 2014)

awesome! I have never gotten a ride in a nice car like a BMW. my best was a brand new Mack semi truck. it still had the plastic on the seats and that new car smell.


----------



## sucuri (Nov 5, 2014)

Smoken' beamer


----------



## SnakeOilWilly (Nov 29, 2014)

Anyone who lets you smoke in their beemer is cool in my book.


----------



## Anagor (Nov 29, 2014)

SnakeOilWilly said:


> Anyone who lets you smoke in their beemer is cool in my book.


Yes, he was a cool guy indeed. As he told me he didn't pick up hitchhikers for years. But hitchhiked himself many years ago. Was a nice first ride.


----------

